# Caravan kings cross acme cups



## kikapu

Off on a lovely day trip to Cramlington via kings cross on the way back was thinking of grabbing a coffee from caravan but more importantly was interested in the acme cups. I believe they sell them in store?? Is this correct and do you have to buy a minimum? ? Interested in the flat white cups in particular.


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah they sell them there. No minimum. Can buy singles and mix and match. The beans are expensive but very good too imo.


----------



## Sofmonk

Yes, they have a small section towards the back. No minimum but I'd check if they have your preferred colour/size though. They ran out of 5oz cups when I was there last time.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kikapu

Ok thanks guys might give them a call then, unless I fancy a five minute walk on the off chance depends how late I am I guess


----------



## dwalsh1

I have 2 grey flat whites put aside. Don't nick em


----------



## Milanski

Caravan is on my dog walking route. If anyone ever wants any of these just drop me a line, I'd be happy to pick some up and post.


----------



## kikapu

dwalsh1 said:


> I have 2 grey flat whites put aside. Don't nick em


You mean you did? ?!!


----------



## dwalsh1

Milanski said:


> Caravan is on my dog walking route. If anyone ever wants any of these just drop me a line, I'd be happy to pick some up and post.


Don't use Hermes



kikapu said:


> You mean you did? ?!!


I did what


----------



## Milanski

Hermes, no way!


----------



## kikapu

dwalsh1 said:


> Don't use Hermes
> 
> I did what


I meant you did have 2 put by







two flat white in grey is what I was thinking about!!


----------



## dwalsh1

kikapu said:


> I meant you did have 2 put by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two flat white in grey is what I was thinking about!!


Behave







...............


----------



## Charliej

I've got 4 flat white cups and saucers in grey arriving sometime tomorrow, just need a couple of the Tulips in Grey now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Which cups could hold the most ?


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.acmeandco.co.nz/products/cups/

Latte


----------



## dwalsh1

Charliej said:


> just need a couple of the Tulips in Grey now.


You can always visit this place

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11966-Fred-and-Ginger-(Kings-Langley-Herts-)

they do a nice flat white in an Acme grey tulip cup

disclaimer:- No your honour I never suggested he drive 200 miles and steal those cups.


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Which cups could hold the most ?


I just want a couple of the 6 oz tulips to go with the 4 flat white ones I've got coming.


----------



## Daren

Which cup collector has the most now?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Daren said:


> Which cup collector has the most now?


I think I could be in with a shout, plenty I don't use plus there's the duralex glasses.


----------



## dwalsh1

Daren said:


> Which cup collector has the most now?


lets see

6 Acme flat whites

10 Inker flat whites

10 illy

6 ACF espresso

4 ACF latte

2 ACF cappa

6 ACF Rocket tulips

2 Harris and Hoole 6oz

think that's it


----------



## Daren

dwalsh1 said:


> lets see
> 
> 6 Acme flat whites
> 
> 10 Inker flat whites
> 
> 10 illy
> 
> 6 ACF espresso
> 
> 4 ACF latte
> 
> 2 ACF cappa
> 
> 6 ACF Rocket tulips
> 
> 2 Harris and Hoole 6oz
> 
> think that's it


I think we have a winner... I can't imagine anyone would have more? Why would anyone want more than 46 cups?


----------



## jeebsy

Sheer numbers or variety?


----------



## Charliej

dwalsh1 said:


> lets see
> 
> 6 Acme flat whites
> 
> 10 Inker flat whites
> 
> 10 illy
> 
> 6 ACF espresso
> 
> 4 ACF latte
> 
> 2 ACF cappa
> 
> 6 ACF Rocket tulips
> 
> 2 Harris and Hoole 6oz
> 
> think that's it


Where did you get the Harris and Hoole ones Den ( or is best not to ask







), I've seen photos and they look nice. I am actually getting rid of some cups in the package with my Classic and the Smart Grinder which is my excuse for the new Acme ones, I wasn't using my Nuova points often, only if I was being lazy and couldn't be bothered washing anything up.


----------



## dwalsh1

Charliej said:


> Where did you get the Harris and Hoole ones Den


Don't ask Charliej


----------



## Charliej

dwalsh1 said:


> Don't ask Charliej


Well next time I shouldn't be asking I wouldn't mind a couple lol. I actually remember someone posted who made their cups and somewhere they could be bought but I can't remember which thread it was any ideas anyone?


----------



## dwalsh1

Charliej said:


> Well next time I shouldn't be asking I wouldn't mind a couple lol.


Give me your address


----------



## Dr Steve

Probably a long shot, but is anyone within easy walking access of Caravan coming to the Birmingham Bash next week? Would love a few cups if you are.


----------



## dwalsh1

Just back from Caravan, Kings Cross with 2 grey flat whites. The place was heaving. Had a flat white from head barista Estelle (standing room only) and come home.


----------



## Charliej

My 4 grey flat white cups arrived from CoffeeJohnny on Thursday and I'm loving them.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I have to admit they are fantastic cups, one of mine has picked up a chip in the dishwasher, nothing appears to have clipped it so wondering how it's happened. ghosts??


----------



## coffeechap

they are scared of going near tha beast of a tamper


----------



## dwalsh1

Talking of Caravan. My Daughter was in there yesterday with a guy she knows. Her guy goes to the toilet and stands near one of the waiters who is taking a leak then walks straight out of the toilet without washing his hands. The waiter then proceeds to wait on tables carrying food. Anyone for Caravan?


----------



## Charliej

Maybe his mother taught him not to pee on his hands Den?


----------



## jeebsy

dwalsh1 said:


> Her guy goes to the toilet and stands near one of the waiters who is taking a leak then walks straight out of the toilet without washing his hands.


It's cubicles only in there so he must have been pretty near

Point taken though


----------



## dwalsh1

Well he had a shit then.



jeebsy said:


> It's cubicles only in there so he must have been pretty near
> 
> Point taken though


----------



## Beanie Man

I went into Caravan today to buy some Acme cups.

I had a a lovely brewed coffee and impeccable service, for about 4 quid.

I then went to chose the cups.

It's a pretty dreadful display, nothing actually out, everything locked away in cages so you can't look at sizes and choose colours.

Apparently they have had some thefts, but at least put one of each colour and size out to look at. Other, more expensive stuff was out and there were tons of cups stacked up on an espresso machine if you were that way inclined.

The woman that served me could not have been more unhelpful, huffing and puffing, having to undo padlocks while I took a few mins to choose colours and sizes- on my knees. Some of which they didn't have.

She could not have made it a more unpleasant experience.

So, great service for a 4 quid coffee, and crap, lazy-arsed retail for 50 quid.

As Caravan are the sole importers of Acme I would have at least expected a decent display and reasonable service. they are hardly pushed for space!

Nice cups though...









,


----------



## gingerneil

How much are they are Caravan ? I am thinking of treating myself to some latte cups for use a big cappuccino cups.


----------



## amalgam786

gingerneil said:


> How much are they are Caravan ? I am thinking of treating myself to some latte cups for use a big cappuccino cups.


me too - would love to know how much they charge and can you buy individual items (not boxes of 6)?


----------



## gingerneil

Others threads state they can be bought separately, and mixed/matched as required with no minimum. Still no idea on price though...


----------



## nobeans

They emailed me a price list a while back for each cup size. Postage was 7.50 on top. £10 for demitasse, £11 for tulip or flat white cups, £12 for cappuccino and 14 for latte. The price is for one cup which includes the saucer.


----------



## truecksuk

I've got to give these guys a go! Has any one completed the whole of the London Coffee map?


----------



## gingerneil

Thanks nobeans. £14 for a cup and saucer is steep - but they are lovely!


----------



## nobeans

I will say they are solid and heavy - I dropped a tulip cup onto a concrete floor from waist height and it just bounced. Not even a scratch.


----------



## gingerneil

Our local independent uses them - they are excellent!


----------



## inkydog

I know this is an old thread, but thanks to you guys I discovered Acme cups, and went in to Caravan, Kings Cross, which is an amazingly hip place, had a delicious flat white, made with their competition blend, and bought some grey Acme cups to take home! I used to work next door at St. Martins Art school a couple of years ago, but back then, when it opened in the new granary building there were no nearby coffee places or eateries, just street food vendors. The whole area is being transformed beyond recognition. Well worth a visit for the experience!


----------



## jeebsy

Caravan has been there for years....(well at least three or something)


----------



## Scotford

I love acme cups! Its great having a few to pour into.










A "few"!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

WOW!


----------



## hotmetal

I just like the word "Acme". It reminds me of watching Roadrunner and Wyle E Coyote when I was a saucepan. "Acme Dynamite" always seemed to feature, along with a 'cave' painted on the side of a mountain. Meep meep!

Might treat myself to a pair of those though, from the pic they look really nice.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> I just like the word "Acme". It reminds me of watching Roadrunner and Wyle E Coyote when I was a saucepan. "Acme Dynamite" always seemed to feature, along with a 'cave' painted on the side of a mountain. Meep meep!


Brings childhood memories flooding back. Used to often watch Roadrunner on Saturdays.


----------



## jeebsy

P1040547 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040545 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Love my Acmes.


----------



## peterpan

How are Inkers compared to Acmes, what are the differences? On pictures they look pretty similar?

Looking to buy a set, but can only get Inkers locally, so just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## KkAaNnEe

I haven't had Inkers but the Acmes Which I also got from Caravan are thick and heavy and the cappucino size 190ml~ is perfect for me, i think the Inkers are a little thinner and also have a smaller handle


----------



## Scotford

Acme are seriously heavy cups for their size. I've not ever broken one.


----------



## jeebsy

Inkers are 1oz bigger, thinner. There's an Inker in the background of the grey Acem pic above.


----------



## Scotford

Acmes can certainly ot be described as 'thin' in any stretch of the word these days. At least not the ones I have seen/used.


----------



## jeebsy

THat should have read Inkers are 1oz bigger and thinner, obvs.


----------



## shin

I have few ACMEs and they are certainly one of the heaviest and most ergonomic one I have used so far.

However I noticed that their quality standard isn't very high. Specially for what you pay for them here in the UK.

I have few that have paint/grazing imperfections. Both on cups and saucers.

For example, they have painted over the white bit on top of the cup. Also other cup isn't flat on the bottom, so it wobbles on flat surface.

Maybe I am expecting too much or being anal but these small things matter specially when you spend £10+ on a cup...


----------



## shin

You can't put finger into the hole in Inkers!

I personally prefer Inker sizes (both Flat White and Latte cups though)


----------



## jeebsy

shin said:


> Maybe I am expecting too much or being anal but these small things matter specially when you spend £10+ on a cup...


Wholesale they probably come in well under £4


----------



## funinacup

shin said:


> You can't put finger into the hole


WOAH

Bit early, no?


----------



## Scotford

shin said:


> I have few ACMEs and they are certainly one of the heaviest and most ergonomic one I have used so far.
> 
> However I noticed that their quality standard isn't very high. Specially for what you pay for them here in the UK.
> 
> I have few that have paint/grazing imperfections. Both on cups and saucers.
> 
> For example, they have painted over the white bit on top of the cup. Also other cup isn't flat on the bottom, so it wobbles on flat surface.
> 
> Maybe I am expecting too much or being anal but these small things matter specially when you spend £10+ on a cup...


Did you approach Caravan about this? It could have been a faulty batch.


----------



## shin

Scotford said:


> Did you approach Caravan about this? It could have been a faulty batch.


Well, I haven't. I think it's not faulty batch, since I have 2 cups each from same cartons...

Anyway I recommend everyone to look at it properly so you don't look at bad paint work.

When you drink coffee, your cups come very close your eyes, so you notice it every time!


----------



## Scotford

shin said:


> Well, I haven't. I think it's not faulty batch, since I have 2 cups each from same cartons...
> 
> Anyway I recommend everyone to look at it properly so you don't look at bad paint work.
> 
> When you drink coffee, your cups come very close your eyes, so you notice it every time!


I've never had a problem with any cup I've had from Acme so I think you may be a case of the 'few tarring the many". I've used them for a long time, too.


----------



## jeebsy

They're hand made products, little variations are expected. Inkers have their occasional 'unique' bits too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

shin said:


> I have few ACMEs and they are certainly one of the heaviest and most ergonomic one I have used so far.
> 
> However I noticed that their quality standard isn't very high. Specially for what you pay for them here in the UK.
> 
> I have few that have paint/grazing imperfections. Both on cups and saucers.
> 
> For example, they have painted over the white bit on top of the cup. Also other cup isn't flat on the bottom, so it wobbles on flat surface.
> 
> Maybe I am expecting too much or being anal but these small things matter specially when you spend £10+ on a cup...


Hi here is a plan .Take some pics , send em to caravan . see if they are happy with the quality if the cup they provided for you. Will be more constructive feedback than telling us..

Hard for us to comment on the quality when we can't see where any quality issue lies and really you could give the supplier the opportunity to see if it conforms to their standards too.

Let us know how you get on

Cheers


----------



## liana

Does anyone know if they stock all colours of the Acme demitasse at Caravan?


----------



## jeebsy

liana said:


> Does anyone know if they stock all colours of the Acme demitasse at Caravan?


Caravan probably will


----------



## liana

jeebsy said:


> Caravan probably will


Thanks. Hard to pick but think I'm going red!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Yes they do, was in there last week, although when I went a month ago there was no green, looks like the recently had stock filled

Just make sure they give you the correct saucer size, as mine was incorrect


----------



## Dr Steve

Anybody planning a trip to Caravan soon? I'd like a pair of grey latte cups and saucers if you are. I'd obviously pay full costs with the bonus of my eternal gratitude!


----------



## DoubleShot

Dr Steve said:


> Anybody planning a trip to Caravan soon? I'd like a pair of grey latte cups and saucers if you are. I'd obviously pay full costs with the bonus of my eternal gratitude!


Drop Milanski a PM, it's on his dog walking route and he did offer to pick up cups and post on earlier in thread.


----------



## Dr Steve

Have done, thanks for the heads up. Hope the dog doesn't mind it's walk being interrupted!


----------



## DoubleShot

You're welcome fellow Brewtus DB owner!


----------



## Dr Steve

Sadly Milan has moved, so his dog now goes for walkies elsewhere now. I'm still after the cups so if anyone else might be wandering past Caravan...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

^ Do they not post? Sent an email but no response as of yet.

Sold on these after finding, reading this thread today and whilst comparing to others across the net the last few weeks. Black ones, red ones.

My first ever flat white cups lol and a couple of espresso ones I reckon.....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Not the easiest things to buy.......

Sent email 2nd May saying what I would like to purchase.

Receive email back 5th May with price list

Ring today 6th thinking I can order over phone, get told probably easiest to send an email asking for what I want so an invoice can be raised. I had already stated what I wanted in the first email and asked for a price, not sure why they didn't do an invoice from that.

So this morning straight after phone conversation sent another email stating again what I would like and await an email with invoice to be raised and then hopefully I'll be able to pay.

Did want them for Tues for specific reasons but all seems a bit long winded to me and doubt that will happen as polite as the woman I spoke to was I didn't even get to check they had them in stock was just pushed towards more emails lol ah well.

Patience is a virtue and all that cal.


----------



## DoubleShot

Such a shame Milanski has since moved. Might have to factor in a visit at some point when in the big smoke next, perhaps later this month or next when watching an IMAX movie at BFI, Waterloo?

I'm after some red ones after seeing 101 photos posted by Scotford on the Free Pour Friday thread. They look so cool. Will need to up my latte art, lol!


----------



## Taff

I had to go to Wellington for mine in the end! Love them though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah I'm sold on them, something about the white line running round the saucer and general rest of look. Have pipped Inkers to the post.

After a mixture of red and blacks. Demitasse, flat white and tulip two of each. One red one black.

I hope it happens.........


----------



## Phillikescoffee

Hi guys. Sk8-bizarre, how did the attempts to get them posted go?

Doubleshot asked me about picking up some cups as I live in north London and I said I'm okay with the idea in principle. My main reservations are that I probably will not be able to go while it is open for maybe 3 or 4 weeks and that I'm a novice when it comes to packaging breakables so I'm a little bit worried about things getting broken.

That being said, if people don't mind waiting and have advice on packaging (and are willing to cover costs - tight budget at the moment!) then I don't mind sending out a few cups. I bought a flat white cup in blue a little bit back and if I go again might pick up another/a cappuccino cup. They are very pretty, I especially like grey, blue and green.

Phil.


----------



## aaroncornish

I think I will be making a trip next time I am in London


----------



## Milanski

If there's a few of you that want some Acme cups I can make a trip there still. Though I've moved it's only a half hour trip back into town so no biggie.

Why don't you start a list below of who wants what and I can sort you all out.

Arron, can you post a hyperlink to the pricelist at all?


----------



## Gthe1




----------



## Gthe1

I tried to paste the price list - but didn't work


----------



## Gthe1

I got an email back today. Part of ........

If you require your order to be delivered, please advise of your preferred

address and a contact telephone number when placing your order. We aim to

dispatch all orders with 2 days of receipt of your payment confirmation. UK

orders are sent out on a next day service. For Europe we can provide a guide

time only based on your country - which varies between 2-7 days.

Postage Costs:

£7.50 ex vat for mainland UK.

Starting at £17.50 for European countrie

I'm thinking, although your kind offer might save a couple of quid - their (£9) is for any weight and I assume any breakage would be their liability. What do you think?

Geoff


----------



## Colio07

Prices:

Demitasse 80ml: £10

Flat white 160 ml: £11

Tulip 180ml: £11

Cappuccino 200ml: £12

Latte 300ml: £14

all prices are for cup & saucer set


----------



## Colio07

Colours are: white, brown, black, grey, green, red, blue


----------



## knightsfield

Are the prices listed including Vat?


----------



## Milanski

Gthe1 said:


> I'm thinking, although your kind offer might save a couple of quid - their (£9) is for any weight and I assume any breakage would be their liability. What do you think?
> 
> Geoff


Makes sense to me.

Thanks for suggesting.


----------



## dwalsh1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> After a mixture of red and blacks. Demitasse, flat white and tulip two of each. One red one black.
> 
> I hope it happens.........




  Like these?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Gthe1 said:


> I got an email back today. Part of ........
> 
> If you require your order to be delivered, please advise of your preferred
> 
> address and a contact telephone number when placing your order. We aim to
> 
> dispatch all orders with 2 days of receipt of your payment confirmation. UK
> 
> orders are sent out on a next day service. For Europe we can provide a guide
> 
> time only based on your country - which varies between 2-7 days.
> 
> Postage Costs:
> 
> £7.50 ex vat for mainland UK.
> 
> Starting at £17.50 for European countrie
> 
> I'm thinking, although your kind offer might save a couple of quid - their (£9) is for any weight and I assume any breakage would be their liability. What do you think?
> 
> Geoff


Yeah this is the first email after mine I had back with a price list. Then I rang them and thinking I would say that's fine and was told it's best to email with a list of what I wanted so they can send an invoice (a list I sent in the first email lol). I thought I would ring up go yeah those prices are fine and pay over the phone. So sent a second email with list etc. However think it said somewhere that the invoice they send will have a link to pay via PayPal or card. Yet to receive invoice. I'm gonna call them tomorrow again see what's up as have the day off off. Really wanted them for tomorrow as could have played played.......

Have to remember they are only stockists in the UK and doesn't seem like they are huge. Also that they probably put commercial orders before the likes of us retail ones I suppose that's usually the case with anyone who deals with both.

Just whistling and shrugging my shoulders really as was almost expecting it. See how I get on tomorrow.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

dwalsh1 said:


> Like these?


Yes lol but the three sizes I mentioned and a black and red of each obviously with saucers as they cone with in the price. Very nice mate, you git! Hahahaha


----------



## DoubleShot

http://www.acmecups.co.uk/perch/resources/acme-brochure-no-prices.pdf

Last time I sent a couple of 7oz cups/saucers via Royal Mail 2nd class service it only cost £2.80 (certificate of posting - no charge covers parcel for £20 or its £1.10 extra for Recorded Delivery which covers up to £50, I believe?). I packaged them so they were practically b*mb proof and they arrived all the way up in Scotland less than two days later.


----------



## dwalsh1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yes lol but the three sizes I mentioned and a black and red of each obviously with saucers as they cone with in the price. Very nice mate, you git! Hahahaha


I've also got 6 red demitase cups/saucers in the shed along with 4 other green tulips and 4 other grey flat whites haha .I've got about 10 black flat white inker cups/saucers for sale £50.

I'm in bath bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Gthe1

If you are selling - I'll have them for your asking price


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ahhhhh Gthe1........


----------



## Gthe1

Unable to complete as I'm in the NE and can't pick up from London. Someone will snap these up! Thanks anyway - I'm still looking if anyone has Acme cups

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## DoubleShot

@dwalsh1

I'm interested in some of your cups. Can you post up some photos please?

Thanks.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Thanks Geoff.

Right Dwalsh1 what exactly are you offering here for the £50? I am very likely away that weekend but may well be able to sort something somehow...


----------



## dwalsh1

DoubleShot said:


> @dwalsh1
> 
> I'm interested in some of your cups. Can you post up some photos please?
> 
> Thanks.


Will do tomorrow. Currently boxed up in shed. BTW you in London?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19227-Inker-cups-saucers-for-sale


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had a response from Acme and it's them I'm really after. Something to do with the coffee festival and being busy lol which seems fair enough.....Double these are inkers and I'm wanting those acme so over to you bud.


----------



## simontc

Im also interested... Black fw cups sound good. Im in London so could collect... Are you against splitting? Can this be moved to for sale tgread- seems like people want in ...


----------



## Gthe1

Acme - Received today 2 flat white and two latte all in red. Cost 60 delivered so in my view 15 quid a cup (delivered).

After listening to others sing their praises - I must have missed something! They are just cups! Nothing special in my opinion. Quite basic and mass produced - with a big price tag (bit disappointed - need to be half this price - only my opinion). At least you can get your fingers in the handle - unlike the Inkers.

Question - are latte cups usually that small - (300ml) - if so I might have to chain drink!!!

Delivery was prompt and we'll packed.

Geoff

p.s. Saving up for another cup to add to the set - if they're still going next year!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Gthe1

Depends on the brand and type of Latte cup as to the size. 300ml is certainly what's listed on acme website. I have glass ones (no special brand) that are 325ml and 350ml.

Post up some photos of yours please. Cups can look different in a home environment compared to still images against white backgrounds on websites.

Thanks.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Gthe1 said:


> Acme - Received today 2 flat white and two latte all in red. Cost 60 delivered so in my view 15 quid a cup (delivered).
> 
> After listening to others sing their praises - I must have missed something! They are just cups! Nothing special in my opinion. Quite basic and mass produced - with a big price tag (bit disappointed - need to be half this price - only my opinion). At least you can get your fingers in the handle - unlike the Inkers.
> 
> Question - are latte cups usually that small - (300ml) - if so I might have to chain drink!!!
> 
> Delivery was prompt and we'll packed.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> p.s. Saving up for another cup to add to the set - if they're still going next year!!!


They are perhaps the thickest walled cups out there and are made in New Zealand (still so I believe), there will likely be some degree of import duty reflected in the price.

In speciality coffee terms 300ml (10oz) is pretty big - most lattés don't exceed (8oz) 230ish-ml.

You could always drink two at a time! Or flog em if you're not so keen


----------



## Gthe1

Thanks Guys as always for educating this rookie. I'm not really qualified to judge on the coffee specialist stance. But sometimes (as a newbie) it's worth challenging the norm. I'm sure true blue coffee makers swear by this tat - sorry - specialist cups. I'm sure as time passes and I can afford it, I will add to it, just in case you pop round to help clean up and fix my brand new and unboxed Gaggia Classic. Did I mention I've just bought some new cups ..........arm and a leg! Don't tell me Mam what they cost - she'll send for the van!

(DoubleShot) - I've measured them - flat white - 160ml overflows at 150ml. And Latte - 300ml overflows about 285/290 (can't exactly remember).

So a serious question - is this about the right size for a latte (of proper coffee).

And are you really telling me Im gonna have to dump my big glass latte cup - holds about a gallon?

Thanks again for all your expert knowledge - I've come up half a click!

Geoff


----------



## Gthe1

Sorry Beanosaurus - got your point on latte size - thanks

Geoff


----------



## Beanosaurus

Gthe1 said:


> Sorry Beanosaurus - got your point on latte size - thanks
> 
> Geoff


No need for an apology!

There's no right or wrong size when it comes to personal preference.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Gthe1

Not sure how cup markers reach their quoted capacities as I've filled some of the cups I have with water then emptied into a measuring jug and there has been a discrepancy of 1 to 1.5oz!


----------



## dwalsh1

Beanosaurus said:


> They are perhaps the thickest walled cups out there and are made in New Zealand (still so I believe), there will likely be some degree of import duty reflected in the price.
> 
> In speciality coffee terms 300ml (10oz) is pretty big - most lattés don't exceed (8oz) 230ish-ml.
> 
> You could always drink two at a time! Or flog em if you're not so keen


Someone quoted on this forum last week that they were made in China ?


----------



## Gthe1

I spoke to a few members who have Acme cups. One of my gripes is about the quality. Mine are not too bad, but not a perfect cup to saucer fit. Some it seems come out like bananas - not what you would expect at this price. Must remember to add them to the insurance !


----------



## Daren

Gthe1 - you don't seem that impressed. I'll do you a favour and take them all off your hands for £5 (you pay postage)


----------



## Gthe1

Thanks Darren - but I think I'll put them in the glass case with my 18th century toby jugs


----------

